# Help with form



## cmhall14 (Apr 8, 2013)

Would like to get your opinions on my form/draw length. I'm pretty new to archery as I've been shooting now for just a little over a year and am looking to become the best archer I can be. I think after reading many of nuts and bolts posts my DL may be long but let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You look a lot better than most who post. What results do you get with nuts&bolts short range fletched / bare shaft shooting?


----------



## cmhall14 (Apr 8, 2013)

aread said:


> You look a lot better than most who post. What results do you get with nuts&bolts short range fletched / bare shaft shooting?


I haven't tried that yet but I need to.


----------



## z.frost (Nov 4, 2013)

No genius but I would say everything looks good just maybe alittle longer d loop too get that back shoulder even with the front


----------



## z.frost (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe not it may Just be the lighting lol??


----------

